# ProGrass - Ethofumesate - Foliar or Soil App



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

I have some Poa Annua plants popping up in my lawn and would like to treat the whole thing with Ethofumesate (ProGrass).

Is it a foliar or soil application?

I believe it will only kill young plants and prevent new ones, so maybe it's two different applications (like Tenacity)?

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

Do you have the sc with active ingredient at 42% or ec with 19%? I have right line etho sc at 42 %. I don't believe I used a surfactant so I think it's soil absorbed. I'll check when I get home. It should kill everything. I had great success this year going from a major infestation to only a couple seed heads this yr. Last year I did 2 apps at .5 oz per 1000sq ft 21 days apart. This year I overseeded so I'm going to split the app at 8 weeks post kbg germ and drop the second app in the spring @ .5 oz per 1000 per the label. October 19th is etho day for me this yr.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

PompousPilot said:


> Do you have the sc with active ingredient at 42% or ec with 19%? I have right line etho sc at 42 %. I don't believe I used a surfactant so I think it's soil absorbed. I'll check when I get home. It should kill everything. I had great success this year going from a major infestation to only a couple seed heads this yr. Last year I did 2 apps at .5 oz per 1000sq ft 21 days apart. This year I overseeded so I'm going to split the app at 8 weeks post kbg germ and drop the second app in the spring @ .5 oz per 1000 per the label. October 19th is etho day for me this yr.


Do you have pics of your before and after? I have an outbreak of Poa annua this fall and just applied .5 do oz of Poa Constrictor per Gallon.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

You need to apply it foliarly. It needs to land on the leaf and stay there. Absolutely no irrigation or rain for 24 hours after application.


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> PompousPilot said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the sc with active ingredient at 42% or ec with 19%? I have right line etho sc at 42 %. I don't believe I used a surfactant so I think it's soil absorbed. I'll check when I get home. It should kill everything. I had great success this year going from a major infestation to only a couple seed heads this yr. Last year I did 2 apps at .5 oz per 1000sq ft 21 days apart. This year I overseeded so I'm going to split the app at 8 weeks post kbg germ and drop the second app in the spring @ .5 oz per 1000 per the label. October 19th is etho day for me this yr.
> ...


I'll get some pics tomorrow. It was a weed infested, diseased and insect ridden sod turd. Then I found the lawn forum


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> You need to apply it foliarly. It needs to land on the leaf and stay there. Absolutely no irrigation or rain for 24 hours after application.


Thank you for that. I did let it dry thoroughly and stayed off it. Is a surfactant recommended? The label isn't clear. The only place on the label it talked about surfactants was the tank mixing instructions


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

PompousPilot said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > PompousPilot said:
> ...


I'm definitely curious to see what your turf looked like after the app. How long did it take for you to see results on the first app?

I'm concerned about thinning out the turf since I overseeded 45 days ago once the Poa dies off but it needs to go no matter what.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

PompousPilot said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > You need to apply it foliarly. It needs to land on the leaf and stay there. Absolutely no irrigation or rain for 24 hours after application.
> ...


I have a lot of experience with Prograss by Bayer, I've never used a surfactant with it. However, since you are using a generic product even though the AI is the same the formulation is different. I think a surfactant would aid the absorption but i would also be worried about turf injury. If a spot spray test shows that there is no injury, go for it. Without a test patch I wouldn't use a surfactant.


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> PompousPilot said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


I can't find any pics a couple months from the last app but there was a major kill off with many bare and muddy spots all over the place. I had alotta zoysia in one larger area bordering my neighbors yard and it fried all of it. I'm really looking forward to year 2. I'm just a little worried about the fact that I'm applying right at the 8 week mark post germ.


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> PompousPilot said:
> 
> 
> > CarolinaCuttin said:
> ...


Roger that. What is the earliest post germ on kbg that you ever applied etho?


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

PompousPilot said:


> Do you have the sc with active ingredient at 42% or ec with 19%? I have right line etho sc at 42 %. I don't believe I used a surfactant so I think it's soil absorbed. I'll check when I get home. It should kill everything. I had great success this year going from a major infestation to only a couple seed heads this yr. Last year I did 2 apps at .5 oz per 1000sq ft 21 days apart. This year I overseeded so I'm going to split the app at 8 weeks post kbg germ and drop the second app in the spring @ .5 oz per 1000 per the label. October 19th is etho day for me this yr.


Thanks for the info, your results sound encouraging! I have the RightLine stuff too, link below.
https://www.rightlineusa.com/product/etho-4sc/

I did an app at 0.75oz / ksqft a month ago, but it didn't seem to prevent the Poa Annua im seeing now.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

PompousPilot said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > PompousPilot said:
> ...


That's great info. How long did it take to see results and how did your good turf handle the app? I've got mostly tttf and I overseeded heavily with it as well.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@CarolinaCuttin thanks for this info, the RightLine Etho label that I have doesn't say anything about a surfactant either.

When you spray your Bayer stuff do you water it in immediately like Prodiamine?


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

For reference here's the label of the product I have.

https://www.rightlineusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/RightLine-ETHO-4SC-Specimen-Label.pdf


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@PompousPilot I've never done it on KBG, just TTTF and PRG. Label for Poa Constrictor says 8 weeks post emergence for KBG, but follow whatever the label says on your specific product.

@cfinden No, do not water it in. Spray only on dry grass (do not spray in dew or after irrigation) and let it sit for a minimum of 24 hours after application with no rain or irrigation. Two apps of that 3-4 weeks apart will absolutely smoke Poa A.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@CarolinaCuttin Thanks! That's the kind of straight forward advice I was looking for!


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin 
I just put down my 2nd app of Poa Constrictor, but then got unexpected rain 12 hrs later. Is the app now worthless, or just potentially less effective?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

nikmasteed said:


> @CarolinaCuttin
> I just put down my 2nd app of Poa Constrictor, but then got unexpected rain 12 hrs later. Is the app now worthless, or just potentially less effective?


It's probably not completely worthless but it's much less effective, you are only going to kill very young or immature seedlings with that dry window.


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I applied the Poa Constrictor version about 21 days ago at the 1.5oz rate, but I didn't notice anything happening at all with the poa annua? I'm assuming it doesn't turn white like Tenacity, should it turn brown and die off?

I didn't have any rain or irrigation, but the first time about 10% of the yard had some dew, but everywhere else was dry and it seemed to have no affect either. Today I applied again at the 1.5oz rate, still the same area had a little moisture even in the middle of the day on the grass, but 90% of the lawn is dry so I'll see how it goes. No surfactant was used...


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> nikmasteed said:
> 
> 
> > @CarolinaCuttin
> ...


Thanks. I think most of my poa is somewhat mature, so debating whether to reapply. I'm leaning against it-- don't want to have too much chem in the lawn and risk harming the TTTF. The label also only lists as Fall as an app time for TTTF so I think I'll probably avoid using it this spring.

I'll likely just keep up the overall battle with continued yearly fall pre-M and fall apps of etho, hopefully it does down in another year or two


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have used it both ways. On the spring reno i would do Etho, Quinclorac blanket sprays to help prevent poa a and crabgrass.

When spraying etho only, i would apply foliarly and use an NIS. No irrigation or rain within 24 hrs if possible. Do not add any NPK to the spray, the NIS in the mix will cause leaf tissue burn and chlorosis.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

nikmasteed said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > nikmasteed said:
> ...


What is interesting is that UGA lists it as a preemergent not a post:
https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=B1394&title=Annual%20Bluegrass%20Control%20in%20Residential%20Turfgrass

Would seam to imply that you should have it in the soil to be effective. Yet the label says nothing of watering it in and many instructions online talk about waiting 24 hours before irrigation. This would imply that it is actually post emergent and if so in places like GA would be better to apply late winter when POA germination really lets lose. Yet even the UGA guideline for fall application appears to imply that it needs to be in the soil to act as a preemergent.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I used the right line product last spring with out any noticeable damage or results on mature poa a. I used it twice in the fall as carolinacuttin suggested along with two applications of tenacity. This spring I had noticeably less poa a. I did a third app of the ethofusemate this February in hopes of getting what poa a was showing it's azz. That app has had no noticeable results or damage to the turf. In all applications I used lawns star NIS with AMS purchased on Amazon. My conclusions for my part of the world-use the ethofusemate in the fall x2 call it a day. It's seems battling poa a is a multi season battle. I have not noticed any turf damage at all from the ethofusemate.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Bigdrumnc said:


> I used the right line product last spring with out any noticeable damage or results on mature poa a. I used it twice in the fall as carolinacuttin suggested along with two applications of tenacity. This spring I had noticeably less poa a. I did a third app of the ethofusemate this February in hopes of getting what poa a was showing it's azz. That app has had no noticeable results or damage to the turf. In all applications I used lawns star NIS with AMS purchased on Amazon. My conclusions for my part of the world-use the ethofusemate in the fall x2 call it a day. It's seems battling poa a is a multi season battle. I have not noticed any turf damage at all from the ethofusemate.


Thanks for sharing your results, BTW did you water in your application when applying in fall or did you go with the often heard no irrigation for 24 hour statement?

I am planning to try to spot spray in a corner with it just to see what happens. I have a really bad outbreak in parts of my yard. I may combine with a treatment of meso as well as I have heard people using it off label to kill POA. I may also start to rotate Isoxaben into my prem mix for POA as well just to have another layer of protection. It may have only poor control but hey it is another mode of action and I will take any help I can get.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I turned the irrigation off for two days after irrigation.


----------

